# How would you embed this?



## Wormy (Feb 24, 2016)

You've finally admitted that it wasn't the best choice for the application, too bad you couldn't have just admitted that in the first place and saved yourself a lot panty bunching.


Actually this is what I said.

"Yeah, Mark hotmud was not the best thing I suppose if that was going to be my only way to mount them but, it wasnt." 

Get a life and move on. You are gonna never convince me your nothing more then an egotistical kid with something to prove.



But, once again have a good day.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Wormy said:


> You've finally admitted that it wasn't the best choice for the application, too bad you couldn't have just admitted that in the first place and saved yourself a lot panty bunching.
> 
> 
> Actually this is what I said.
> ...


Not trying to convince you of anything. Don't know you, don't really care what you think.

Just got you to comment again after you said you wouldn't. You are too easy old man, too easy.


----------



## Wormy (Feb 24, 2016)

Got the wall done today and it turned out beautifully.Smooth, level and not strapped out.
The owner is thrilled. :thumbsup:


----------



## wood_life (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks very nice Wormy! I would have tackled that the same exact way and not have thought twice about it. I nearly removed CT from my browser after reading this thread. So many kids are brainwashed in school to thinking the only way to do/use something is how its stated in the book or on the bag. That's why this country is barreling off the cliff at this very moment!!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

wood_life said:


> Looks very nice Wormy! I would have tackled that the same exact way and not have thought twice about it. I nearly removed CT from my browser after reading this thread. So many kids are brainwashed in school to thinking the only way to do/use something is how its stated in the book or on the bag. That's why this country is barreling off the cliff at this very moment!!


Don't make promises you aren't going to keep.

I don't mind going of the rails but to use hotmud to hold strapping into place is all kind of stupid.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't mind going of the rails but to use hotmud to hold strapping into place is all kind of stupid.


Easy on the epithets. 

While not the route I would have taken, keep in mind that the hotmud was only a means to an end--temporarily securing the strapping until tapcons could be driven for the actual fastening. You actually think that drywall is going to fall down any time soon?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Easy on the epithets.
> 
> While not the route I would have taken, keep in mind that the hotmud was only a means to an end--temporarily securing the strapping until tapcons could be driven for the actual fastening. You actually think that drywall is going to fall down any time soon?


There is nothing wrong with saying something is stupid. I didn't call them stupid or indicated that they were over all stupid.

And all I have on my mind is that he was using it to hold them in place. Concrete pulls in moisture, the strapping is made of wood, holding it with another porous organic substance is not smart. There are a ton of other products that would have been better suited to hold the straps.

Bigger question is why did he need anything to hold it in place? Predrill the strapping, hold in place while you use the drill to mark the hole, drill the hole, install the tapcon and finish the remaining holes in the strap.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Regular drywall on concrete in contact with the earth = MOLD.

Next time grasshopper, old school plaster, control joint at grade.

Remember always TWO gun safes, one for the registered irons, the hidden one for all the off paper weapons etc...

Showing a homeowners Gun safe on a international web site is a little tacky IMHO. Some gun thieves own computers etc.... 

Criminal tells defense counsel, I saw it on CT....:sad:


Think Twice, then Post once...


----------

